# Picking up Kassy today



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, today is the day we are picking up our new little girl Kassy - The weather has been awful - we had a late snowstorm yesterday and we weren't going to get her today as it is so cold now, but we can't wait.

She is 11 weeks old right now. 

Sandi


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How exciting Sandi.:whoo: Look forward to seeing pictures of your new furbaby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see her. Don't worry about the cold. I got both of mine in January at 11 weeks old, and they were out playing in the snow right away.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are some pics taken today of Kassy - Unfortunately my camera is shot and my friend came over and took some pics and her camera is not much better - pics are hazy and date is wrong.

Can't believe how well they get along already - they are playing together and Fipsy is throwing her squeak toy at Kassy trying to get her to play with it with her. Kassy doesn't know what to do with it - lol.
It has been a very entertaining and satisfying day seeing them get along so well. 1 accident in the house, but went outside lots for potty. Can't believe how small puppies are - I forgot!

I am exhausted - sure hope she sleeps through the night.

The one pic of Fipsy taken alone was after she got groomed last September.

Have to admit I was nervous about this and worrying about them getting along, but everything is great so far.

Sandi.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh and I forgot - Fipsy and Kassy are half-sisters, - same Mom different Dad.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

They are both precious! Aren't they fun to watch! You never get tired of it, I promise. 
:0)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's a cutie. Is she a black and tan? Love the eyebrows. Glad to hear Fipsy and KassY are getting along.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little girl! They are SO cute together. Their coloring goes well together. Kassy does look small next to Fipsy. They grow much too fast; wish there was a way to keep them small until you were ready to let them grow! Glad they are getting along well and hope it continues. What FUN!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

It has been fun today, but tiring. Right now I have her in an expen, just for a break, and Fipsy is barking at me to let her out - lol.

I think she is part tan- as her legs are a tannish colour, but I don't think that colour will hold - Breeder told me she will silver out there - is that what happens ?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a little doll! So glad they are getting along well already!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a little doll! So glad Kassy and Fipsy are getting along so well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're both beautiful girls. Have fun with them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So cute Congratulations and it's wonderful to hear they are getting along so well right away.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

So cute! I'm glad Fipsy loves her new sister already. And I adore black and tans and their little eyebrows. Adorable!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So cute! Hope her first night home went well!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

The night went great - I put her in a crate on a night table beside our bed and not a peep out of her. Fipsy sleeps with us. DH got up this morning, took her out of crate, fed her and out she went to go potty.

She has to do the stairs off of our deck and no problem, she is doing that already. There we no stairs at breeder's home, so I am glad she is doing that.

She has been a very good little girl,so far. How do you get them to share toys - I bought new toys yesterday and of course, every toy Kassy had Fipsy took away.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sandi she is adorable. Sounds like she is having no adjustment problems. We are so glad Fipsy and the new baby are getting along so well.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! She is just adorable and your other Hav is beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are both so cute. Isn't it fun having a new baby in the house?!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks all! I am not sure if Fipsy is really really enamored with her yet - Today Fipsy spent all day taking away any toy or chewy that Kassy had - and a couple of times she growled at her. Poor Kassy just goes on her back into the submissive position - is that normal. But it can't be that bad, cause Kassy follows her everywhere. I sure hope she is allowed to have toys soon.

We have put her on raw right away, as we feed Fipsy raw and there doesn't seem to be any problems.

She has a very sweet personality - friendly to everyone, - Fipsy was never like that and she is still leary of people that she doesn't know or dogs that she doesn't know.

My DH and myself are both a little stressed, I think we are just not totally relaxed having a little puppy yet. I have to leave her tomorrow, as I have just taken on a new job but only for about 2 - 2 1/2 hours, so I hope she is going to be okay. She makes a terrible fuss when I put her in the expen, but she will have to spend some time there tomorrow.

It is so much fun watching them play - puppies are just wonderful!

Sandi.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You know, after reading quite a bit about Hav's tendency towards separation anxiety, I'm thinking that them getting used to spending some time alone may be the best thing for their confidence when they get older. Don't worry about Kassy being in her ex-pen for that length of time. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Awwww! They are both so cute  Congrats on your new addition and good luck with all the training.

BTW - We love pics. Lots of pics!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats! Both your girls are adorable! 

I'm not an expert, but I think the little bit of growling/submitting is normal stuff. They're prob just working out who's boss and I think its good that Kassy is happy to submit to Fipsy.

I agree with Sheri, leaving Kassy alone at an early age is prob the best thing for her. I didn't leave Lola alone enough when she was young and she developed a little SA that I had to work hard to break. 2-1/2 hours isn't that long, so don't worry!


----------

